# Does anyone like Diaz?



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but he's an asshole. Pretty good fighter who hasn't had much true competition and just comes off as a complete douche. Thoughts? Is it just an act? 

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Nick_Diaz_I_m_the_Most_Overworked_Overtrained_?vid=10018267&tid=105


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

He just fought a guy who was fighting for number 1 contender spot for the belt in the ufc. (not so long ago)

He has masses of fans and we like him. So, I don't know what 
the fudge you talking about.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

<<<<< huge fan of both diaz brothers


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Every time he fights i become a fan becasue his skills are impressive. Then i watch his interviews and remember why i hate him and he then loses me as a fan... and the cycle continues!

Gotta say though after last night Diaz goes into contention for the best chin in MMA.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I absolutely hate him. At least he got rocked a couple of times. Daley is just a stupid fighter, he could have won that.
I disliked both guys, its not a real loss. Should have been a devestating double ko tbh.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> I absolutely hate him. At least he got rocked a couple of times. Daley is just a stupid fighter, he could have won that.
> I disliked both guys, its not a real loss. Should have been a devestating double ko tbh.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Abrissbirne said:


> I absolutely hate him. At least he got rocked a couple of times. Daley is just a stupid fighter, he could have won that.
> I disliked both guys, its not a real loss. Should have been a devestating double ko tbh.


same here, Diaz is a brainless thug, and Daley is a sucker punching bell end. i wish it coulda been a double KO... but seeing Daley flop face first to the mat was pretty awesome.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

M_D said:


> <<<<< huge fan of both diaz brothers


X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

M_D said:


> <<<<< huge fan of both diaz brothers





AmdM said:


> X2
> :thumbsup:


x3

:thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Every time he fights i become a fan becasue his skills are impressive. Then i watch his interviews and remember why i hate him and he then loses me as a fan... and the cycle continues!


Likewise, Nick is obviously a troubled man and seems very annoying to be around, but is of course a great fighter.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Love the Diaz brothers, always have.


----------



## ben17 (Nov 23, 2010)

The first time ive really seen Nick fight and i was impressed, respect him as a fighter but as a person he comes across as a complete idiot. The interview with Ariel, and then after he beat Daley it looked as though he moved the camera to focus on him and then went over and said something to him when he had just been helped onto the stool, can anyone elaborate on that?

Definately not a fan of the guy


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> same here, Diaz is a brainless thug, and Daley is a sucker punching bell end. i wish it coulda been a double KO... but seeing Daley flop face first to the mat was pretty awesome.


I dont like the guy as a person, I respect him as a fighter, and have learned to not bet against him.
I think he has a personality disorder or something.
Anyway Im not a fan, but I respect his skills.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

M_D said:


> <<<<< huge fan of both diaz brothers


This.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for him, and can't even disagree when he says he's not getting paid enough.

He fought in October, January, and April. Three massive fighters, nonetheless. Anderson Silva fights every 5-8 months. Nick Diaz is a a 10 fight winning streak. Has he not yet proved himself?

So what if he has trouble talking outside the ring? The guy backs up his talk inside of the cage.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dislike his personaliy, but big fan of him in the cage.
And against Daley his personality is fine, just like with Noons.
It's kind of worth seing him being a total asshat when he does it to people who deservs it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love him. I think he is misunderstood. I have a great article at home on his brother Nate, and Nate goes on about how Nick and him lived on the streets for years with no food and money. All they had was the gym. If it wasn't for Nick, Nate would be dead right now, and that was a qoute from Nate himself.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

I respect him as a fighter. I definitely think he's at least a top 10 WW in the world. No doubt he's talented. But..., on a serious note, I think he may be partially retarded. Am I the only one that noticed that he seems slow in any of his interviews? And the, "you know," in the middle of every statement he makes is pretty annoying. Recently, when asked about one thing, he starts rambling through something completely unrelated, again, "you know," every 7 seconds, and he acts like he answered the question to the best of his ability. Thing is, he probably did answer it to the best of *HIS*, since the answer had absolutely nothing to do with what was asked. Sincerely, I think he is a *special* fighter. Not special as in talented, short bus special.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

If the diaz brothers were more sociable and not total dicks i would like them alot more


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

As a fighter? Hell yeah. How can you be an MMA fan and not appreciate the fact that he is probably the most exciting fighter in MMA.

As a person? No clue. I never met the man so it would be ignorant and extremely shallow to judge him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Diaz has said on numerous times he fights only for money and that titles and fans mean nothing to him... I don't really like that attitude at all. Being rich and having money is good but if thats the goal of your whole life i find it very sad.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Idk what it is about him, but evertime he fights i start laughing through his entir fight. Maybe its because the trash talk he does during the fight or the fact the he taunts his opponent, nevertheless I find him very comical, so therefor I like him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Love both Diaz brothers, straight-ahead, no BS, awesome subs and devastating strikes (Nate shown against Marcus Davis). Both amazing fighters and still young, as they grow they're only going to get better and thats an intruiging and scary prospect lol


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Diaz has said on numerous times he fights only for money and that titles and fans mean nothing to him... I don't really like that attitude at all. Being rich and having money is good but if thats the goal of your whole life i find it very sad.


Every time a fighter says they do it for the fans, it comes off as such BS. Having a title just means more money per fight.

*Nearly* every fighter does it for the money and only the money.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess i can say that i don't care about him. I don't like him but i have no reason to dislike him as well.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

trimco said:


> Every time a fighter says they do it for the fans, it comes off as such BS. Having a title just means more money per fight.
> 
> *Nearly* every fighter does it for the money and only the money.


I dont think it is nearly every fighter at all. Barely any fight for the fans but a hell of a lot fight because they want to be the best and want to go down in history. I think there are very few who fight for money alone.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

The only people that are assholes are the people that claim they are a MMA fan and hate Nick Diaz. Sure i understand he can be annoying by all the shit he talks etc. but his style of fighting and his talents are amazing and no MMA fan can claim they hate that. He is easily top 5 most awesome guys to watch in MMA.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Look, both Diaz brothers are half retarded... but you can't argue with the fact that they are some of the most entertaining fighters to watch. 

Also, their incredible skills cannot be denied. They are both damn good, particularly Nick. 

SO to answer your question, yes.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Look, both Diaz brothers are half retarded... but you can't argue with the fact that they are some of the most entertaining fighters to watch.
> 
> Also, their incredible skills cannot be denied. They are both damn good, particularly Nick.
> 
> SO to answer your question, yes.


This is pretty much spot on. It's cringe worthy watching them try and string sentences together and i dont think their attitudes outside of fights are positive to the sport in general but once they pass into the cage they are phenominal to watch.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Can't stand him but I respect his skills.
I was at the fight and the crowd were nearly all cheering for Nick.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

locnott said:


> I dont like the guy as a person, I respect him as a fighter, and have learned to not bet against him.
> I think he has a personality disorder or something.
> Anyway Im not a fan, but I respect his skills.


never said anything about his skills, infact if you look up this topic i have long said i think Diaz is a dick and a thug, but a very talented and tough thug and dick.... last night in the premie chat during the fight, i said Diaz would win and why, didint see him winning by KO, i figured it would be a Sub... but i also expressed how i wished it would be a double KO since i dislike them both so much.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

M_D said:


> <<<<< huge fan of both diaz brothers


2nd that, HUGE HUGE HUGE FAN!

how can you not like diaz?...if you don't like diaz, you don't like mma in my eyes, guy never has a bad fight, talks shit and backs it up, always comes to fight, and gives his everything in every fight, has some of the best striking and bjj in the sport. he doessn't come to win rounds, he doesn't come to grind out his opponette, he comes to beat peoples ass, and he's very good at it. 

same with nate diaz, they trying to finish you from begining to end, no matter where the fight goes.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the diaz brothers because they are real fighters. I said it once and I still believe it now that in a real fight nick diaz would kill any of the top 10 guys in the ww division of the ufc, including and especially gsp. They don't put an overestimating value on wrestling prowess, which is far greater for prize fighting than real fighting. And they finish fights, decisions are like kissing your sister, it means you werent good enough to actually beat them but just to do a little bit better on a piece of paper. You can always tell a real fighter from an athlete, the real fighter will always go for the finish and the athlete will go for the safe win.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> never said anything about his skills, infact if you look up this topic i have long said i think Diaz is a dick and a thug, but a very talented and tough thug and dick.... last night in the premie chat during the fight, i said Diaz would win and why, didint see him winning by KO, i figured it would be a Sub... but i also expressed how i wished it would be a double KO since i dislike them both so much.


I quoted you because I agree with you..:thumb02:


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Personality wise both Diaz brothers are scumbags with no noticeable respect towards anyone around them.

As fighters they are both very talented and amongst the best of the best.

When you average the two out, you have a pair of fighters that I really don't care about one way or another, whom win or lose I won't gain or lose an ounce of respect for...

They exist, and they fight. Until either of them show the respectful sportsmanlike conduct that we notice from 98% of the other fighters in MMA they won't win me over.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Huge fan. When Nick (or Nate) is fighting, you never hear anyone say "I wonder which Nick is going to show up tonight". He always brings it.
It doesn't matter to me if he can't string together a coherent sentence. Hell, a microphone instantly cuts my IQ in half so I'm not one to judge.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Huge Diaz fan, haters keep hatin.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Diaz brothers are bad mofos!!! They may not be the most articulate fighters during interviews but they let their performances do their talking. The reason they are always on the defensive is because they grew up in the hood. Growing up around crime and violence will make you edgy and paranoid. Considering where they came from I think they are doing damn well. 

Diaz bros are not your typical mma poster boys :thumbsup:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I kinda like him. He's a dickhead, but his fights are awesome to watch.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I have liked Diaz since he knocked out Robbie Lawler, I for one reason or another I didn't and still don't like his brother Nate (strange considering their personalities are alike) 

I have wanted the UFC to resign Nick for sometime as I thought he would add to its WW division I think a fight against GSP would be fireworks


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of either brother in the slightest. I think they're disrespectful and insulting and bring an attitude to the game that is unprofessional and digressive. I don't doubt they're both talented dudes and hat's off to them for that. But Nick especially is a terrible spokesperson for MMA. His post fight interviews alone are embarrassing and disrespectful, although I'm beginning to get the feeling he's just a really odd dude.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

xeberus said:


> I like the diaz brothers because they are real fighters. I said it once and I still believe it now that in a real fight nick diaz would kill any of the top 10 guys in the ww division of the ufc, including and especially gsp. They don't put an overestimating value on wrestling prowess, which is far greater for prize fighting than real fighting. And they finish fights, decisions are like kissing your sister, it means you werent good enough to actually beat them but just to do a little bit better on a piece of paper. You can always tell a real fighter from an athlete, the real fighter will always go for the finish and the athlete will go for the safe win.


Nonsense , If you dominate a guy for 3 rounds and they hang in there its just unfortunate but shows you're superior in everyway. And lol at that real fight statement ? in a real fight GSP would charge at Diaz dump on his head claw his eyes and kick him in the face.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Nonsense , If you dominate a guy for 3 rounds and they hang in there its just unfortunate but shows you're superior in everyway. And lol at that real fight statement ? in a real fight GSP would charge at Diaz dump on his head claw his eyes and kick him in the face.


if the nick didn't have a time limit of 3 rounds, he would beat anyone in his division, he would eventually sub or ko his opponette, his cardio, chin, boxing, and BJJ are all sick, your gonna have a tough time knocking that dude out, or not getting tired before him, PERIOD, i truley believe no one in his division would beat him in a street fight, points and winning rounds wouldn't matter...

GSP couldn't even finish dan hardy in a 5 round fight, that mostly took place on the ground, and dan hardy isn't worth a shit on the ground, how do you expect him to ever finish diaz in a street fight, it wouldn't happen, he'd eventually get KO'd, choked out, or broken. there is absolutly no way GSP would beat Nick any way but desision.

...not to mention, you don't wanta be on the ground in a street fight, diaz little bro, and jake shields would kick gsp behind the head if he took it to the ground, you wanta stay on your feet in a street fight.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

You dont like Diaz. Let me guess. White suburban guy from Oklahoma or Nebraska, something similar. Your not from where hes from little billy. Your a square.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

He's a total douche who's overly cocky when he doesn't fight top top top competition. When he wins he goes over to his opponent and talks shit, its pathetic. He's also started 2 post fight brawls...well ok 1 and heavily involved in another and acts as if its ok to jump people from behind when its 6 on 1.I give him little to no respect as a fighter because he has no respect for anyone. I wish he'd get knocked out, when he went limp for a sec against Daley it made me happy but since Daley is a douche too and doesn't know what he's doing didnt finish the fight

Diaz needs a good humbling experience....well i bet that wouldn't change him anyways but no not a fight. Not a bad fighter but a shitty attitude towards others then complains that no one likes him


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

*ooops*

Ok I forgot or a white guy from Canada.


----------

